# My other balcony...



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I thought my two favourite feral pigeons had left after their last eggs got broken. I don't know where they've been the past two weeks, but now they are back... on my other balcony.










I actually use this one. And I might not even have noticed the birds, but I saw the dropping on my greenhouse and looked up...










It looks cramped, and you can really only see one well, but both of them are crammed in there. I'm sure it's my favourite pair, because they have such distinct markings between them. Both are blue-bar, where most of mine are kind of checker-winged and dark-bodied, and one has white flight-feathers. When I watched their chicks grow up, they were just like the parents - blue-bar, one with white wing feathers.

I don't want to scare them off, but I think I'm going to have to. My neighbour also uses this balcony, and all three of my cats love playing on it. As soon as my cat Fever saw them, she went into hunt mode and tried climbing the pole to get them. They didn't leave, and as far as I can tell they haven't laid an egg yet... I'll be so sad if they go away again though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm afraid you will have to chase them away or take their eggs away. Looks too high for that, tho.

That place looks perfect for a pijie nest! I noticed ferals using almost the exact same type of area on various ASU buildings! 

Always amazes me just WHERE pijies decide to build their nests! Mmmm, maybe some parents ARE smarter than others??

Good luck, Fever!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I would try to get them to leave under your circumstances.

Also, is there a hole at the top of your column? Just wondering if there is and could it be large enough for a baby to fall through. Pigeons are not known for building really secure nests.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I scared them away and put some books up there so they can't come back. I'm still keeping the cats indoors for a while, just in case though. There's a couple of other pillars like that. It was too high up for me to see if there's a hole in the centre. I don't think there is though, or the bird on the inside wouldn't have been able to stand there.

I can't believe the places these birds will get into either! They're so innovative. I love seeing them build nests in those big lit up store signs and corporate logos. There's something so defiant about it. Stick it to the man, sky rat!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Fever said:


> I scared them away and put some books up there so they can't come back. I'm still keeping the cats indoors for a while, just in case though. There's a couple of other pillars like that. It was too high up for me to see if there's a hole in the centre. I don't think there is though, or the bird on the inside wouldn't have been able to stand there.
> 
> *I can't believe the places these birds will get into either! They're so innovative. I love seeing them build nests in those big lit up store signs and corporate logos. There's something so defiant about it. Stick it to the man, sky rat*!



 Can I relate! There is a small shopping area down the street. Spikes were installed to deter the pigeons from nesting. So what did the pijies do? Why, built their nests behind and between 'em, of course! Some pijies around here are particularly fond of store letters!  

Shi


----------

